# Dwa



## phoenix (Apr 15, 2007)

what do you have to do to get this? where do you get it from? how much is it? also what animals can you keep with this?

thanx


----------



## HoldenBurn1000 (Apr 2, 2007)

I was thinking about starting this thread myself! Seems hard to find infomation on it.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

they are done through your local council and specifics vary as do costs depending where you live. details should be on your local council web site.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 15, 2007)

i just contacted my local council. i was told to contact the animal welfare department within the council, when i have spoken to them i will post here any extra information i have.


----------



## HoldenBurn1000 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yer let us know how it goes. I have looked on my councils site but nothing seems to be there. Guess I will have to call them.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

there you go that should tell you alot about what you need to know and what animals require a DWAL


DWA Info, Dangerous Wild Animals Act, Venomous Reptiles~ CaptiveBred.co.uk


----------



## phoenix (Apr 15, 2007)

Environmental health - North West Leicestershire District Council


this is for my local council (leicestershire) dunno if that helps anyone.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*The Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976*

*What is the Dangerous Wild Animals Act?*

The Dangerous Wild Animals Act of 1976 was originally introduced as a private members bill in response to public concern about the keeping of dangerous pets, especially big cats.
It aims to ensure that where private individuals keep dangerous wild animals they do so in circumstances which create no risk to the public and safeguard the welfare of the animals. A full list of these animals can be found below:


THE DANGEROUS WILD ANIMALS ACT 1976 (MODIFICATION) ORDER 1984
(SI/1984 No 1111)
The following is a list of animals for which, when kept privately, a licence is
required under the Act.
_Scientific name of kind_ : Common name or names

MAMMALS

Marsupials

_Dasyuridae of the species Sarcophilus harrisi._ : The Tasmanian Devil.
_
Macropodidae of the species Macropus fuliginosus, Macropus giganteus, Macropus robustus and Macropus rufus._ : Grey Kangaroos, the euro, the wallaroo and the red kangaroo.


Primates
_
Callitrichidae of the species of the genera Leontophithecus and Saguinus_. :
Tamarins


_Cebidae_ : New-world monkeys (including capuchin, howler, saki, spider, squirrel, titi, uakari & woolly monkeys and the night monkey (otherwise known as the douroucouli))

_Cercopithecidae_ : Old-world monkeys(including baboons,
the drill, colobus monkeys the gelada, guenons, langurs, leaf monkeys,
macaques, the mandrill, mangabeys, the patas and proboscis monkeys and
the talapoin)

_Indriidae_ Leaping lemurs (including the indri, sifakas and the woolly lemur)
_
Lemuridae, except the species of the genus Hapalemur_. : Large lemurs (the broad-nosed gentle lemur and the grey gentle lemur are excepted)


_Pongidae_ : Anthropoid apes (including Chimpanzees, gibbons, the gorilla and
orang-utan) 

Edentates

_Bradypodidae_: Sloths
_Dasypodidae of the species Priodontes giganteus (otherwise known as
Priodontes maximus)_ : The giant armadillo 
_Myrmecophagidae of the species Myrmecophaga tridactyla_ :The giant anteater

Rodents

_Erithizontidae of the species Erithizon dorsatum_ : The North American porcupine
_Hydrochoeridae_: The capybara
_Hystricidae of the species of the genus Hystrix_ : Crested porcupines


Carnivores


_Ailuropodidae (Ailuridae) _: The giant panda and the red panda
_Canidae, except the species of the genera Alopex, Dusicyon, Otocyon,
Nyctereutes and Vulpes and the species Canis familiaris : _Jackals, wild dogs, wolves and the coyote (foxes, the raccoon-dog and the
domestic dog are excepted).
_Felidae, except the species Felis catus_ : The bobcat, caracal, cheetah, jaguar, lion, lynx, ocelot, puma, serval, tiger and all other cats (the domestic cat is excepted)
_Hyaenidae except the species Proteles cristatus : _Hyaenas (except the aardwolf)
_Mustelidae of the species of the genera Arctonyx, Aonyx, Enhydra, Lutra (except Lutra lutra), Melogale, Mydaus, Pteronura and Taxidea and of
the species Eira barbara, Gulo gulo, Martes pennanti and Mellivora
capensis_ Badgers (except the Eurasian badger), otters (except the European otter), and the tayra, wolverine, fisher and ratel (otherwise known as the honey badger) 
_Procyonidae Cacomistles_,: raccoons, coatis, olingos, the little coatimundi and the kinkajou. 
_Ursidae_ Bears
_Viverridae of the species of the genus Viverra and of the species Arctictis
binturong and Cryptoprocta ferox_: The African, large-spotted, genus Malay
and large Indian civets, the binturong and the fossa.

Pinnipedes

_Odobenidae, Otariidae and Phocidae, except Phoca vitulina and Halichoerus
grypus _: The walrus, eared seals and sealions and earless seals (the common and grey seals are excepted)

Elephants 

Elephantidae: Elephants

Odd-toed ungulates

_Equidae, except the species Equus asinus, Equus caballus and Equus
asinus x Equus caballus _: Asses, horses and zebras (the donkey, domestic horse and domestic hybrids are excepted)
_Rhinocerotidae : _Rhinoceroses
Tapiridae : _Tapirs 

_Hyraxes

_Procaviidae:_ Tree and rock hyraxes (otherwise known as dassies)


Aardvark 


_Orycteropidae _: The aardvark

Even-toed ungulates

_Antilocapridae_: The Pronghorn
_Bovidae, except any domestic form of the genera Bos and Bubalus, of the
species Capra aegagrus (hircus) and the species Ovis aries_. : Antelopes, bison, buffalo, gazelles, goats and sheep (domestic cattle, goats and sheep are excepted) 
_Camelidae except the species Lama glama and Lama pacos_ : Camels, the guanaco and the vicugna (the domestic llama and alpaca are excepted) 
_Cervidae of the species Alces alces and Rangifer tarandus, except any
domestic form of the species Rangifer tarandus: _The moose or elk and the caribou or reindeer (the domestic reindeer is excepted)
_Giraffidae _: The giraffe and the okapi
_Hippopotamidae_ : The hippopotamus and the pygmy hippopotamus
_Suidae, except any domestic form of the species Sus scrofa : _Old-world pigs (including the wild boar and the wart hog)(the domestic pig is excepted).
_Tayassuidae _: New-world pigs (otherwise known as peccaries)


_Any hybrid of a kind of animal specified in the foregoing provisions of this
column where one parent is, or both parents are, of a kind so specified _:
Mammalian hybrids with a parent (or parents) of a specified kind 



BIRDS

Cassowaries and emu
_Casuariidae_ : Cassowaries
_Dromaiidae_ : The emu
Ostrich
_Struthionidae_ : The ostrich

REPTILES

Crocodilians
_
Alligatoridae_: Alligators and caimans
_Crocodylidae_ : Crocodiles and the false gharial
_Gavialidae : _The gharial (otherwise known as the
gavial)

Lizards and snakes

_Colubridae of the species of the genera Atractaspis, Malpolon, Psammophis and Thelatornis and of the species Boiga dendrophila, Dispholidus typus, Rhabdophis subminiatus and Rhabdophis tigrinus : _Mole vipers and certain rear-fanged venomous snakes (including the moila and montpellier snakes, sand snakes,twig snakes, the mangrove (otherwise known as the yellow-ringed catsnake), the boomslang, the rednecked keelback and the yamakagashi (other-wise known as the Japanese tiger-snake))
_Elapidae_ : Certain front-fanged venomous snakes (including cobras, coral snakes, the desert black snake, kraits, mambas, sea snakes and all Australian poisonous snakes (including the death adders))
_Helodermatidae: _ The gila monster and the (Mexican) beaded lizard.
_Viperidae:_ Certain front-fanged venomous snakes (including adders, the barba amarilla, the bushmaster, the copperhead, the fer-de-lance, moccasins, rattlesnakes and vipers)


_INVERTEBRATES

_Spiders

_Ctenidae of the species of the genus Phoneutria_: Wandering spiders
_Dipluridae of the species of the genus Atrax_: The Sydney funnel-web spider and its close relatives
_Lycosidae of the species Lycosa raptoria_ : The Brazilian wolf spider
_Sicariidae of the species of the genus Loxosceles_ : Brown recluse spiders (otherwise known as violin spiders)
_Theridiidae of the species of the genus Latrodectus : _The black widow spider (otherwise known as redback spider) and its close relatives.


Scorpions

_Buthidae :_ Buthid scorpions



*How does it work?*

Licences are required for any animal which appears on a schedule to the Act. These are issued by the relevant local authority, and will only be granted when the authority is satisfied that it would not be contrary to public interest on the grounds of safety or nuisance; that the applicant is a suitable person; and the animal's accommodation is adequate and secure.
Where the local authority grant a licence it shall impose conditions on the licence covering issues such as:
 a requirement that the animal be kept only by a person or persons named on the licence;
restrictions on the movement of the animal from the premises as specified on the licence; and
a requirement that the licence holder has a current insurance policy which ensures both licence holders and others against any liability caused by the animal.
The Act does not apply to any dangerous wild animal kept in a zoo; circus; pet shop; or registered scientific establishment. These premises are registered under their own specific legislation. (See also the Zoo Licensing Act 1981). The Government has produced a circular which provides an introductory guide to existing guidance available on animal welfare legislation relating to: see below


IV) DANGEROUS WILD ANIMALS ACT 1976

The purpose of the Act is to ensure that dangerous wild animals kept by private individuals are properly cared for in a manner that does not present a risk to the public. For the purposes of the Act, dangerous wild animals are defined as any species listed in a schedule to the Act. Guidance is given in Home Office circular 112/1976, although responsibility for the Act now
rests with DEFRA.

It is an offence to keep an animal without a licence from the local authority. Fees may be charged by the local authority to recoup the direct and indirect costs of processing the licence. The Act provides powers to seize, destroy or detain without compensation any animal that is being kept without a licence, or where a condition of licence is contravened or not complied with. 




Please note that some of the legislation covered by this Circular is planned to be comprehensively revised by the Animal Welfare Bill. More information on this Bill can be found on the animal welfare pages.
*Review of the Act*

A review has been undertaken on behalf of the Government to examine the effectiveness of the Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976. The review report can be found at Defra, UK - Error page. Following a consultation exercise on this report, a panel of experts was set up to advise on the animals that should be subject to control. Their advice was taken into account and, in June 2004, the Government published a consultation paper on proposals for revisions to the Act. This consultation closed on 20 September 2004. 
There has been further consideration of the Act and of the consultation responses. 
Changes to the list of species covered by the Act had been planned to be taken forward in 2006. However there were other legislative changes planned which also related to the keeping of wild animals, such as the Animal Welfare Bill (now Act) and new proposals under the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES) which addressed welfare and conservation objectives respectively. 
Taking forward changes to the Dangerous Wild Animals Act's schedule of species in isolation could have had implications for these other objectives, and we therefore intended to consider all of the legislative changes affecting keeping of wild animals together, in order to reach consistent and coherent decisions. This means that changes to the 1976 Act's schedule are now planned for early 2007 alongside the Animal Welfare Act coming into force. 
On the main body of the Act, we are mindful of the current failings of the Act and are intending to develop new options for Ministers which aim to deliver the public safety benefits of the legislation and also look to reduce the level of regulatory burden on local authorities and animal keepers. This will involve taking a wider view, looking at the range of other relevant legislation, particularly that relating to public safety, and also taking into account other initiatives such as the Animal Welfare Act. Further public consultation is expected in 2007. 
*Hybrids of domestic animals and the Dangerous Wild Animals Act *

Click here for further information on keeping of hybrids of dangerous wild animals with domestic cats and dogs. 
*Enquiries *

If you have any queries, please contact Tom Adams of the Department's Wildlife Species Conservation Division on 0117 372 8209, or at: 
Defra 
Zone 1/10 
Temple Quay House 
2 The Square 
Temple Quay 
Bristol BS1 6EB 
[email protected]


----------



## phoenix (Apr 15, 2007)

thank you very much nerys, does it mean with a dwa u can have a pet tiger:mf_dribble:


----------



## HoldenBurn1000 (Apr 2, 2007)

Now that cleares up a little bit : victory:

Cheers


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

prices vary from place to place.. here are some listed back in June 2006 

i know there are loads missing, and i am missing all of e and f lol... will try and update if i can!



Aberdeen City Council - £139 + cost of a vet inspection
Aberdeenshire Council - £34.75 + Vets
Moray Council - £51 plus vets fees.
South Ayrshire - £274.41.

• Adur District Council - email sent
• Allerdale Borough Council £99.55 + vets
• Alnwick District Council - email sent
• Amber Valley Borough Council $178 + vet fees
• Arun District Council £131.60 + vets
• Ashfield District Council £729.40 + vets
• Ashford Borough Council - email sent
• Aylesbury Vale District Council - email sent

• Babergh District Council - £150 + vets
• Barking and Dagenham London Borough Council – Email sent
• Barnet London Borough Council – Email sent
• Barnsley Metropolitan Borough Council - Email sent
• Barrow in Furness Borough Council – Email sent
• Basildon District Council - Email sent
• Basingstoke and Deane Borough Council – Email sent
• Bassetlaw District Council - Email sent
• Bath and North East Somerset Council - The fee is £210 for a new application and £86 for a renewal + vets
• Bedford Borough Council - Email sent
• Bedfordshire County Council – Email sent
• Berwick-upon-Tweed Borough Council – Email sent
• Bexley London Borough Council - 2005 fee £328 + vets
• Birmingham City Council – New licence £172 - renewal £158 + vets
• Blaby District Council - £90 + vets fee
• Blackburn with Darwen Borough Council – Email sent
• Blackpool Borough Council – Email sent
• Blyth Valley Borough Council - £49.50 + vets
• Bolsover District Council – Email sent
• Bolton Metropolitan Borough Council – Email sent
• Boston Borough Council - £162 + vets
• Bournemouth Borough Council - £120 + vets
• Bracknell Forest Borough Council - £318 + vets
• Bradford Metropolitan District Council – Email sent
• Braintree District Council - £340 + vets
• Breckland District Council - £100 + vets
• Brent London Borough Council - £205 + vets
• Brentwood Borough Council – Email sent
• Bridgnorth District Council - £64 + vets
• Brighton and Hove City Council - £179.10 + vets
• Bristol City Council - £109.74 + vets
• Broadland District Council - £107.60
• Bromley London Borough Council - £364 + vets
• Bromsgrove District Council – Email sent
• Broxbourne Borough Council – Email sent
• Broxtowe Borough Council – Email Sent
• Buckinghamshire County Council – Email sent
• Burnley Borough Council – £158.35 + vets
• Bury Metropolitan Borough Council - £88.50 + vets 
• Calderdale Metropolitan Borough Council – Email sent
• Cambridge City Council – Email sent
• Cambridgeshire County Council – Email sent 
• Camden London Borough Council – Email sent
• Cannock Chase District Council – Email sent
• Canterbury City Council – Email sent
• Caradon District Council – Email sent
• Carlisle City Council - £104 + vets
• Carrick District Council £295 + vets
• Castle Morpeth Borough Council – Email sent
• Castle Point Borough Council – Out of date info 2004 £130 + vets
• Charnwood Borough Council - £101 + vets
• Chelmsford Borough Council - £213 + vets
• Cheltenham Borough Council - £1634 + vets
• Cherwell District Council - £165 + vets
• Cheshire County Council – Email sent
• Chester City Council – upto 2 animals £180 to 4 £250 >4 £320
• Chesterfield Borough Council – Email sent
• Chester-le-Street District Council - £127 + vets
• Chichester District Council – Email sent
• Chiltern District Council – Email sent
• Chorley Borough Council - £170 + vat + vets
• Christchurch Borough Council - £326.55 + vets
• Colchester Borough Council - £70 + vets
• Congleton Borough Council – Email sent
• Copeland Borough Council – Email sent
• Corby Borough Council – Email sent
• Cornwall County Council – Email sent
• Cotswold District Council - £94 + vets
• Coventry City Council - £173 + vets
• Craven District Council – Email sent
• Crawley Borough Council - £73.50 + vets
• Crewe and Nantwich Borough Council – Email sent
• Croydon London Borough Council - Email sent
• Cumbria County Council – Email sent
• Dacorum Borough Council –Email sent
• Darlington Borough Council – Email sent
• Dartford Borough Council - £74 + vets
• Daventry District Council - £143.35
• Derby City Council – Email sent
• Derbyshire County Council - Email sent
• Derbyshire Dales District Council - £85 + vets
• Derwentside District Council - £50 + vets
• Devon County Council – Email sent
• Doncaster Metropolitan Borough Council – Email sent
• Dover District Council - £165 + vets
• Dudley Metropolitan Borough Council – AT COST???
• Durham City Council – Email sent
• Durham County Council – Email sent


• Gateshead Metropolitan Borough Council – Email sent
• Gedling Borough Council - £143 + vets
• Gloucester City Council – Email sent
• Gosport Borough Council – Email sent
• Gravesham Borough Council – Email sent
• Great Yarmouth Borough Council – Email sent
• Greenwich London Borough Council - £280 + vets
• Guildford Borough Council - £216 + vets

• Hackney London Borough Council – Email sent
• Halton Borough Council – 2005 was £50 + vets
• Hambleton District Council – Email sent
• Hammersmith and Fulham London Borough Council - £355 + vets
• Harborough District Council - £65 + vets
• Haringey London Borough Council - £220.50 + vets
• Harlow District Council – Email sent
• Harrogate Borough Council – Unable to get any info website would not load!
• Harrow London Borough Council – Email sent
• Hart District Council – Email sent
• Hartlepool Borough Council - £105 + vets
• Hastings Borough Council - £487 + vets £61 renewal
• Havant Borough Council – Email sent
• Havering London Borough Council - £165 + vets
• Herefordshire County Council – Email sent
• Hertsmere Borough Council £75 + vets
• High Peak Borough Council - £200 + vets
• Hillingdon London Borough Council – email sent
• Hinckley & Bosworth Borough Council – Email sent
• Horsham District Council – Email sent
• Hounslow London Borough Council – Email sent
• Huntingdonshire District Council - £35 + vets
• Hyndburn Borough Council – Email sent

• Ipswich Borough Council – Email sent
• Isle of Wight Council - £48 + vets
• Isles of Scilly Council - £200 for application and £26 to issue
• Islington London Borough Council – Email sent
Top 
J
Sorry, no organisations beginning with the letter J were found. 
Top 

• Kennet District Council - Vet Fee + officer at £25 per hr including travelling
• Kensington and Chelsea Royal Borough Council - £145 + vets
• Kent County Council – Email sent
• Kerrier District Council - £622 + vets
• Kettering Borough Council - £48 + vets
• King's Lynn and West Norfolk Borough Council - £54 + vets
• Kingston upon Thames, Royal Borough of - Email sent
• Kingston-upon-Hull City Council - £58 + £50 vets fee’s
• Kirklees Metropolitan Borough Council - £87 + vets
• Knowsley Metropolitan Borough Council – Email sent

• Lambeth London Borough Council - £676 + vets
• Lancaster City Council – Email sent
• Leeds City Council – Email sent
• Leicester City Council – Email sent
• Lewes District Council – Email sent
• Lewisham London Borough Council – Email sent
• Lichfield District Council – Email sent
• Lincoln City Council - £93.70 + vets
• Liverpool City Council – Email sent
• Luton Borough Council - £975 + vets

• Macclesfield Borough Council – £61 + vets 
• Maidstone Borough Council – Email sent
• Maldon District Council - £113 new and £82 renewal
• Malvern Hills District Council – Email sent
• Manchester City Council – Email sent
• Mansfield District Council – Email sent
• Medway Council – Email sent
• Melton Borough Council – Email sent
• Mendip District Council – Email sent
• Merton London Borough Council – Email sent
• Mid Bedfordshire District Council – Email sent
• Mid Devon District Council – Email sent
• Mid Suffolk District Council - £240 + vets
• Mid Sussex District Council - £109 + vet fees
• Middlesbrough Borough Council – Email sent
• Milton Keynes Borough Council – Email sent
• Mole Valley District Council – Email sent

• New Forest District Council - £94 + vets
• Newark and Sherwood District Council - £100 + vets
• Newcastle upon Tyne City Council – Email sent
• Newcastle-under-Lyme Borough Council Email sent
• Newham London Borough Council – Email sent
• North Cornwall District Council – Email sent
• North Devon District Council – Email sent
• North Dorset District Council - £100 + vets
• North East Derbyshire District Council £106 + vets
• North East Lincolnshire Council - Email sent
• North Hertfordshire District Council – Email sent
• North Kesteven District Council - £106 + vets
• North Lincolnshire Council - £375 + vets
• North Norfolk District Council - £61 + vets
• North Shropshire District Council - £52 + vets
• North Somerset District Council - Email sent
• North Tyneside Metropolitan Borough Council – Email sent
• North Warwickshire Borough Council - £288.40 + vets
• North West Leicestershire District Council – Email sent
• North Wiltshire District Council - £135 + vets
• Northampton Borough Council £320 + vets
• Norwich City Council – Email sent
• Nottingham City Council – initial application £1100 part refundable/£223
• Nuneaton and Bedworth Borough Council – Email sent

• Oadby and Wigston Borough Council – £60 + vets
• Oldham Metropolitan Borough Council – Email sent
• Oswestry Borough Council – Email sent
• Oxford City Council – email sent


• Pendle Borough Council - £200 + vets
• Penwith District Council - £152.25 + vets
• Peterborough City Council – Email sent
• Plymouth City Council - £211 + vets
• Poole Borough Council – Email sent
• Portsmouth City Council Email sent
• Preston City Council - £112 + vets
• Purbeck District Council – Email sent

Q
Sorry, no organisations beginning with the letter Q were found. 

• Reading Borough Council – Email sent
• Redbridge London Borough Council - £177 + vets
• Redcar and Cleveland Borough Council - £109 + vet fees
• Redditch Borough Council – Email sent
• Reigate and Banstead Borough Council - £255 + vets
• Restormel Borough Council – Email sent
• Ribble Valley Borough Council - £60 + vets
• Richmond upon Thames London Borough Council - £513 + vets
• Richmondshire District Council – Email sent
• Rochdale Metropolitan Borough Council – Email sent
• Rochford District Council - £110 + vets
• Rossendale Borough Council – Email sent
• Rother District Council – Email sent
• Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council – Email sent
• Rugby Borough Council – on application
• Runnymede Borough Council – Email sent
• Rushcliffe Borough Council - £98 + vets
• Rushmoor Borough Council – Email sent
• Rutland County Council - £96.50 + vets
• Ryedale District Council – Email sent


Salford City Council - £134 + vets
Salisbury District Council – Email sent
Sandwell Metropolitan Borough Council - £50 + vets
Scarborough Borough Council – £281 + vets
Sedgefield Borough Council – Email sent
Sedgemoor District Council – Email sent
Sefton Metropolitan Borough Council - £47.30 + vets
Selby District Council – Individual assessment
Sevenoaks District Council - £250 + vets
Sheffield City Council - £155 + vets
Shepway District Council - £149 + vets
Shrewsbury and Atcham Borough Council – Email sent
Slough Borough Council - £400 + vets
Solihull Metropolitan Borough Council – £225 + vets
South Buckinghamshire District Council - £128.00 + vets +15% admin yearly
South Cambridgeshire District Council – Email sent
South Derbyshire District Council £171.60 + vets
South Gloucestershire Council – Email sent
South Hams District Council - £140 + vets
South Holland District Council - £119 + vets
South Kesteven District Council – Email sent
South Lakeland District Council - £90 + vets
South Norfolk District Council - £79 + vets
South Northamptonshire District Council - £102 + vets
South Oxfordshire District Council - £212 + vets
South Ribble Borough Council – Email sent
South Shropshire District Council - £56 + vets
South Somerset District Council - £95 + vets
South Staffordshire District Council - £170 + vets
South Tyneside Metropolitan Borough Council - £118 + vets
Southampton City Council – Email sent
Southend-on-Sea Borough Council – Email sent
Southwark London Borough Council - £256 + vets
Spelthorne Borough Council - £359 + vets
St Albans District Council – 04/05 £300 + vets
St Edmundsbury Borough Council - £110 + vets
St Helens Metropolitan Borough Council - £92 + vets
Stafford Borough Council – Email sent
Staffordshire Moorlands District Council – Email sent
Stevenage Borough Council - £25 + vets
Stockport Metropolitan Borough Council – Email sent
Stockton on Tees Borough Council – Email sent
Stoke-on-Trent City Council - £118 + vets
Stratford on Avon District Council - £205 + vets
Stroud District Council – Email sent
Suffolk Coastal District Council - £170 + vets
Sunderland City Council - £85.84 + vets
Surrey Heath Borough Council – Email sent
Sutton London Borough Council £216 + vets
Swale Borough Council – Email sent
Swindon Borough Council - £200 + vets

Wakefield - 
Walsall - £179.60 + vet
Waltham Forest, London - £220
Wandsworth - £459
Wansbeck - 
Warrington - £123.60 + vet
Warwick - £286
Watford - £170 + vet
Waveney - £109 + vet
Waverley - 
Wealden - £181 + vet
Wear Valley - £310 + vet
Wellingborough - £230
Welwyn Hatfield - £250 + vet
West Berkshire - £486 + vet
West Devon = £300 + vet
West Dorset - ? (North Dorset is £120 + vet + VAT)
West Dumbartonshire - 
West Lancashire - £132 + vet
West Lindsey - £65.60 + vet
West Lothian - £160.43 new, £72.50 renewal
West Oxfordshire - 
West Somerset - £140 + vet
West Sussex - 
West Wiltshire - £160 + vet new, £131 + vet renewal
Western Isles - 
Westminster City Council - email sent
Weymouth - email sent
Wigan - email sent
Winchester - "actual cost" whatever that means! Email sent
Windsor and Maidenhead - email sent
Wirral - 
Woking - £314
Wolverhampton - 
Worcester - website not available
Worcestershire - no information
Worthing - £62 + vet
Wrexham - email sent
Wychavon - £215 + vet
Wycombe - £495 new, £309 renewal
Wyre Borough - £355 (£210 for commercially farmed ostrich)
Wyre Forest - £236 new, £157 renewal

York - £451.50


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

phoenix said:


> thank you very much nerys, does it mean with a dwa u can have a pet tiger:mf_dribble:


only if you have the correct facilities expertise the liscence and the insurance, I wouldnt imagine its an easy task getting a DWA for a tiger


----------



## HoldenBurn1000 (Apr 2, 2007)

The one council that isnt on there is Hampshire! gRRRR


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats some really useful info there Nerys I might steal it for saveourreptiles site with your permission?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, soz.. it needs updating yes...

if you find out let me know, and i will add them on!

N


----------



## HoldenBurn1000 (Apr 2, 2007)

phoenix said:


> thank you very much nerys, does it mean with a dwa u can have a pet tiger:mf_dribble:


And panthers ftw :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yes, no probs...

it was collated by the guys over at livefoods, for chris newman to use, last summer

see here:

Dwa By County - Livefood UK Forum

N


----------



## phoenix (Apr 15, 2007)

what about a wolf, may conider a wolf cross lol


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Just noticed my fav pet candidate of all time on that list, Red Panda. 

Phoenix, if you dont know what DWA you want, then are you just after a DWA for the status or what? there are plenty of wonderful interesting animals that dont require a DWA. Just seems a bit strange that your trying to get a DWA before you even know what you want. Most people decide that they really want the animal, and then if it requires a DWA give serious thought about the ramifications and then eventually go for it. Not the other way around.

DWAs have annual inspections of the animal and conditions also


----------



## phoenix (Apr 15, 2007)

i dont want a dwa but i keep seeing snakes and other reps advertised where you need a dwa, i am trying to find out more about it before deciding on anything


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

DWA snakes is definately a long term goal, but I know its nothing to be taken on lightly without correct preperation, I cant see me owning for a good few years yet, but in the mean time I am doing as much research as I can


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Stevenage Borough Council - £25 + vets :no1: not to bad ashame i dont have the balls to go near a venomous snake lol ...also i remember somone saying befor do you have to own your house..thanks:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Bridgnorth district council, £64 including vets, not to bad, I wold love DWA some day, if I'm not in australia by then ^_^


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

if anyone can help, then i need figures for these:

argyll & bute council - 
 Adur District Council - email sent
Adur District Council - email sent
Adur District Council - 
Barking and Dagenham London Borough Council – 
Barnet London Borough Council – 
Barrow in Furness Borough Council – 
Basildon District Council - 
Basingstoke and Deane Borough Council – 
Bassetlaw District Council - 
Bedford Borough Council - 
Berwick-upon-Tweed Borough Council – 
Blackburn with Darwen Borough Council – 
Bolsover District Council – 
Bolton Metropolitan Borough Council – 
Bradford Metropolitan District Council – 
Bromsgrove District Council – 
Broxbourne Borough Council – 
Buckinghamshire County Council – 
Calderdale Metropolitan Borough Council – 
Cambridgeshire County Council – 
CamdenLondon Borough Council – 
Canterbury City Council – 
Caradon District Council – 
Castle Morpeth Borough Council – 
Castle Point Borough Council – Out of date info 2004 £130 + vets
Chesterfield Borough Council – 
Chichester District Council – 
Chiltern District Council – 
clackmannanshire council - 
Congleton Borough Council – 
Copeland Borough Council – 
Corby Borough Council – 
Cornwall County Council – 
Craven District Council – 
Crewe and Nantwich Borough Council – 
Croydon London Borough Council - 
Cumbria County Council – 
Dacorum Borough Council –
Darlington Borough Council – 
Derby City Council – 
Derbyshire County Council - 
Doncaster Metropolitan Borough Council – 
Dudley Metropolitan Borough Council – AT COST???
Durham City Council – 
Durham County Council – 
Ealing London Borough Council
Easington District Council
East Ayrshire Council
east ayrshire council - 
East Cambridgeshire District Council
East Devon District Council
East Dunbartonshire Council
east dunbartonshire council - 
East Hertfordshire District Council
East Lindsey District Council
east lothian council - No info
East Lothian District Council
East Northamptonshire District Council
East Riding of Yorkshire Council
East Staffordshire Borough Council
EastSussexCounty Council
Eastleigh Borough Council
Eden District Council
Ellesmere Port and Neston Borough Council
Elmbridge Borough Council
EnfieldLondon Borough Council
Epping Forest District Council
Epsom and Ewell Borough Council
Erewash Borough Council
Essex County Council
Fareham Borough Council
Fenland District Council
Fermanagh District Council
Flintshire County Council
Forest Heath District Council
Forest of Dean District Council
Fylde Borough Council
Gateshead Metropolitan Borough Council – 
Gloucester City Council – 
Gosport Borough Council – 
Gravesham Borough Council – 
Great Yarmouth Borough Council – 
Hackney London Borough Council – 
Hambleton District Council – 
Harlow District Council – 
Harrogate Borough Council – 
HarrowLondon Borough Council – 
Havant Borough Council – 
Herefordshire County Council – 
Hillingdon London Borough Council – 
Hinckley & Bosworth Borough Council – 
Horsham District Council – 
Hyndburn Borough Council – 
inverclyde council - 
Ipswich Borough Council – 
Islington London Borough Council – 
Kent County Council – 
Kingston upon Thames, Royal Borough of - 
Knowsley Metropolitan Borough Council – 
Lancaster City Council – 
Leeds City Council – 
Leicester City Council – 
Lewes District Council – 
Lewisham London Borough Council – 
Lichfield District Council – 
Liverpool City Council – 
Manchester City Council – 
Mansfield District Council – 
Melton Borough Council – 
Mendip District Council – 
Merton London Borough Council – 
Mid Devon District Council – 
Middlesbrough Borough Council – 
midlothian council - 
Milton Keynes Borough Council – 
Mole Valley District Council – 
Newcastle upon Tyne City Council – 
Newcastle-under-Lyme Borough Council 
Newham London Borough Council – 
North Cornwall District Council – 
North Devon District Council – 
North East Lincolnshire Council - 
North Hertfordshire District Council – 
north lanarkshire council - No info
North Somerset District Council - 
North Tyneside Metropolitan Borough Council – 
North West Leicestershire District Council – 
Norwich City Council – 
Nuneaton and Bedworth Borough Council – 
Oldham Metropolitan Borough Council – 
orkney council - 
Oswestry Borough Council – 
Oxford City Council – 
Peterborough City Council – 
Poole Borough Council – 
Portsmouth City Council 
Purbeck District Council – 
Reading Borough Council – 
Redditch Borough Council – 
renfrewshire council - 
Restormel Borough Council – 
Richmondshire District Council – 
Rochdale Metropolitan Borough Council – 
Rossendale Borough Council – 
Rother District Council – 
Rugby Borough Council – on application
Runnymede Borough Council – 
Rushmoor Borough Council – 
Ryedale District Council – 
Salisbury District Council – 
Sedgefield Borough Council – 
Sedgemoor District Council – 
Selby District Council – Individual assessment
shetland islands council - 
Shrewsbury and Atcham Borough Council – 
South Cambridgeshire District Council – 
South Gloucestershire Council – 
South Kesteven District Council – 
South Ribble Borough Council – 
Stafford Borough Council – 
Staffordshire Moorlands District Council – 
Stockport Metropolitan Borough Council – 
Stockton on Tees Borough Council – 
Stroud District Council – 
Swale Borough Council – 
Tameside Metropolitan Borough Council
Tandridge District Council
Taunton Deane District Council
Teesdale District Council
Teignbridge District Council
Tendring District Council
TestValley Borough Council
Tewkesbury Borough Council
Thanet District Council
Three Rivers District Council
Tonbridge and Malling Borough Council
TorfaenCounty Borough Council
Torridge District Council
Tower Hamlets London Borough Council
Trafford Metropolitan Borough
Tunbridge Wells Borough Council
Tynedale Council
Wakefield -
Wansbeck -
Waverley -
West Dumbartonshire -
west dunbartonshire council - 
West Oxfordshire -
West Sussex -
Western Isles -
western isles council - 
Wolverhampton -
Worcester -
Worcestershire -


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

and these are the 215 or so that there is a listing for.

prices may have gone up on 2007, but this gives you some idea of the variation in fees charged by each council.

there is no standard price as yet.

Aberdeen City Council - £139 + vets
Aberdeenshire Council - £34.75 + Vets
Allerdale Borough Council £99.55 + vets
Alnwick District Council - £65 + vets 
Amber Valley Borough Council £178 + vet 
angus council - 1st App £75.00, Renewal £65.00
Arun District Council £131.60 + vets
Ashfield District Council £729.40 + vets
Ashford Borough Council - £324 + vets 
Aylesbury Vale District Council - £245.00 + vets 
Babergh District Council - £150 + vets
Barnsley Metropolitan Borough Council - £146 +vets
Bath and North East Somerset Council - £210 for a new application and £86 for a renewal + vets
Bedfordshire County Council – £126 including vets
Bexley London Borough Council - 2005 fee £328 + vets
Birmingham City Council – New licence £172 - renewal £158 + vets
Blaby District Council - £90 + vets fee
Blackpool Borough Council – £200 +vets
BlythValley Borough Council - £49.50 + vets
Boston Borough Council - £162 + vets
Bournemouth Borough Council - £120 + vets
BracknellForest Borough Council - £318 + vets
Braintree District Council - £340 + vets
Breckland District Council - £100 + vets
Brent London Borough Council - £205 + vets
Brentwood Borough Council – £140 +vets
Bridgnorth District Council - £64 + vets
Brighton and Hove City Council - £179.10 + vets
Bristol City Council - £109.74 + vets
Broadland District Council - £107.60
Bromley London Borough Council - £364 + vets
Broxtowe Borough Council – £115 + vets 
Burnley Borough Council – £158.35 + vets
Bury Metropolitan Borough Council - £88.50 + vets
Cambridge City Council – £175 + vets 
CannockChaseDistrict Council – £95.50 + vets 
Carlisle City Council - £104 + vets
Carrick District Council £295 + vets
Charnwood Borough Council - £101 + vets
Chelmsford Borough Council - £213 + vets
Cheltenham Borough Council - £1634 + vets
Cherwell District Council - £165 + vets
Cheshire County Council – Vale royal (cheshire) £121 + vet fee. 
Chester City Council – upto 2 animals £180 to 4 £250 >4 £320
Chester-le-Street District Council - £127 + vets
Chorley Borough Council - £170 + vat + vets
Christchurch Borough Council - £326.55 + vets
Colchester Borough Council - £70 + vets
Cotswold District Council - £94 + vets
Coventry City Council - £173 + vets
Crawley Borough Council - £73.50 + vets
Dartford Borough Council - £74 + vets
Daventry District Council - £143.35
DerbyshireDalesDistrict Council - £85 + vets
Derwentside District Council - £50 + vets
Devon County Council – Email sent
Dover District Council - £165 + vets
dumfries and galloway - 1st App £225.50 + Vets, Renewal £161 +Vets
dundee city council - £75 +Vets
Ealing £208 for 2005/06 they are lookign at a 2% rise then inflation on top of that but no fee fixed yet. 
east dorset is £120 + vets 
East Hampshire District Council £250 incl vets fees
east renfrewshire council - £150.00 + vets
Eastbourne Borough Council £65 a year plus vets
edinburgh city council - £127
Ely - £120 +vets
Exeter City Council £97 +vets
falkirk council - £68 + VAT + vets
fife council - Vets Fee + 10%
Gedling Borough Council - £143 + vets
glasgow city council - £75
GreenwichLondon Borough Council - £280 + vets
Guildford Borough Council - £216 + vets
Halton Borough Council – 2005 was £50 + vets
Hammersmith and Fulham London Borough Council - £355 + vets
Harborough District Council - £65 + vets
Haringey London Borough Council - £220.50 + vets
Hart District Council – 215 pounds 25p, renewal charge of 112 pounds 75p
Hartlepool Borough Council - £105 + vets
Hastings Borough Council - £487 + vets £61 renewal
Havering London Borough Council - £165 + vets
Hertsmere Borough Council £75 + vets
HighPeak Borough Council - £200 + vets
highland council - 1st app £153.77, Renewal - £102.41 
Hounslow London Borough Council – £115+vets 
Huntingdonshire District Council - £35 + vets
Isle of Wight Council - £48 + vets
Isles of Scilly Council - £200 for application and £26 to issue
Kennet District Council - Vet Fee + officer at £25 per hr incl travelling
Kensington and Chelsea Royal Borough Council - £145 + vets
Kerrier District Council - £622 + vets
Kettering Borough Council - £48 + vets
King's Lynn and West Norfolk Borough Council - £54 + vets
Kingston-upon-HullCity Council - £58 + £50 vets fee’s
Kirklees Metropolitan Borough Council - £87 + vets
Lambeth London Borough Council - £676 + vets
Lincoln City Council - £93.70 + vets
Luton Borough Council - £975 + vets
Macclesfield Borough Council – £61 + vets
Maidstone Borough Council – £519
Maldon District Council - £113 new and £82 renewal
Malvern Hills District Council – 87 pounds + vets 
Medway Council – £360.55 + vets 
Mid Bedfordshire District Council – mid beds DC is £387 + vets
Mid Suffolk District Council - £240 + vets
Mid Sussex District Council - £109 + vet fees
Moray Council - £51 plus vets fees.
New Forest District Council - £94 + vets
Newark and Sherwood District Council - £100 + vets
north ayrshire council - approximately £450 depending on vets fees
North Dorset District Council - North Dorset £120 + vets annually 
North East Derbyshire District Council £106 + vets
North Kesteven District Council - £106 + vets
North Lincolnshire Council - £375 + vets
North Norfolk District Council - £61 + vets
North Shropshire District Council - £52 + vets
North Warwickshire Borough Council - £288.40 + vets
North Wiltshire District Council - £135 + vets
Northampton Borough Council £320 + vets
Nottingham City Council – initial application £1100 part refundable/£223
Oadby and Wigston Borough Council – £60 + vets
Pendle Borough Council - £200 + vets
Penwith District Council - £152.25 + vets
perth & kinross counci - £23.40 + Vets + Environmental Health Officer Costs. 
Plymouth City Council - £211 + vets
Preston City Council - £112 + vets
Redbridge London Borough Council - £177 + vets
Redcar and Cleveland Borough Council - £109 + vet fees
Reigate and Banstead Borough Council - £255 + vets
RibbleValley Borough Council - £60 + vets
Richmond upon Thames London Borough Council - £513 + vets
Rochford District Council - £110 + vets
Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council – £96
Rushcliffe Borough Council - £98 + vets
Rutland County Council - £96.50 + vets


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

wow...i want an elephant!

so if i get a DWA i can have practucally anything...?

I would love a tamarin monkey or something...but not got the space ..plus im not sure i entirely agree with it.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Salford City Council - £134 + vets
Sandwell Metropolitan Borough Council - £50 + vets
Scarborough Borough Council – £281 + vets
scottish borders council - £63
Sefton Metropolitan Borough Council - £47.30 + vets
Sevenoaks District Council - £250 + vets
Sheffield City Council - £155 + vets and £135 for a renewal 
Shepway District Council - £149 + vets
Slough Borough Council - £400 + vets
Solihull Metropolitan Borough Council – £225 + vets
South Ayrshire - £274.41.
South Buckinghamshire District Council - £128.00 + vets +15% admin yearly
South Derbyshire District Council £171.60 + vets
South Hams District Council - £140 + vets
South Holland District Council - £119 + vets
South Lakeland District Council - £90 + vets
south lanarkshire council - £97.23
South Norfolk District Council - £79 + vets
South Northamptonshire District Council - £102 + vets
South Oxfordshire District Council - £212 + vets
South Shropshire District Council - £56 + vets
South Somerset District Council - £95 + vets
South Staffordshire District Council - £170 + vets
South Tyneside Metropolitan Borough Council - £118 + vets
Southampton City Council – £137 + vets and £88 for renewal 
Southend-on-Sea Borough Council – £234 + vet fee's, Renewal is £186
Southwark London Borough Council - £256 + vets
Spelthorne Borough Council - £359 + vets
St Albans District Council – 04/05 £300 + vets
St Edmundsbury Borough Council - £110 + vets
St Helens Metropolitan Borough Council - £92 + vets
Stevenage Borough Council - £25 + vets
stirling council - £200
Stoke-on-Trent City Council - £118 + vets
Stratford on Avon District Council - £205 + vets
Suffolk Coastal District Council - £170 + vets
Sunderland City Council - £85.84 + vets
Surrey Heath Borough Council – The annual renewal fee is £720.00 for the first animal, plus £58 for each additional animal. Note that the fee for a first licence is twice the renewal charge
Sutton London Borough Council £216 + vets
Swindon Borough Council - £200 + vets
Tameside Council is £103 + vets bills 
Tamworth Borough Council £210
Telford £45 + vets
Thurrock Council is £150 and an addition 50% for premesis not licensed the year before 
Torbay Council £315 +vets
Trowbridge County Council £175 ish plus £50 vet fee. Renewal is £134 plus vet fee
Walsall - £179.60 + vet
WalthamForest, London - £220
Wandsworth - £459
Warrington - £123.60 + vet
Warwick - £286
Watford - £170 + vet
Waveney - £109 + vet
Wealden - £181 + vet
WearValley - £310 + vet
Wellingborough - £230
Welwyn Hatfield - £250 + vet
West Berkshire - £486 + vet
West Devon = £300 + vet
West Dorset - ? (North Dorset is £120 + vet + VAT)
West Lancashire - £132 + vet
West Lindsey - £65.60 + vet
West Lothian - £160.43 new, £72.50 renewal
west lothian council - 1st app £164.50, Renewal £74.70
West Somerset - £140 + vet
West Wiltshire - £160 + vet new, £131 + vet renewal
Westminster City Council - £242
Weymouth & Portland £341.00 1st, £210 renewal, no current holders
Wigan - £199 + vet new, £84 renewal 
Winchester - vets fee only, no additional fee payable. 
Windsor and Maidenhead -new application for 2006 would be £173.00 + vet fees. annual renewal £114.00
Wirral - council charge £65 for the DWA and the vet £60
Woking - £314
Worthing - £62 + vet
Wrexham - £292 
Wychavon - £215 + vet
Wycombe - £495 new, £309 renewal
Wyre Borough - £355 (£210 for commercially farmed ostrich)
WyreForest - £236 new, £157 renewal
York - £451.50


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Laura-LNV said:


> wow...i want an elephant!
> 
> so if i get a DWA i can have practucally anything...?
> 
> I would love a tamarin monkey or something...but not got the space ..plus im not sure i entirely agree with it.


primate keepings a tricky subject, however I think its ok as long as you have enough room and they are not on their own and as long as you are treating them fine giving them the correct diet and such then its ok, I know alot of people would disagree with me though


----------



## HoldenBurn1000 (Apr 2, 2007)

Awseome infomation! but still no hampshire  guess Ill have to call them.: victory:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

yeah i agree syi...ijust havnt got the room.
i am looking into getting a bush aby though...

thing is i cant find out wether you eed DWA or anything about them


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Laura-LNV said:


> yeah i agree syi...ijust havnt got the room.
> i am looking into getting a bush aby though...
> 
> thing is i cant find out wether you eed DWA or anything about them


na there on DWA I dont think, Rory would be the man to ask drop him a PM


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

yeah will do...thanks xxx


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Laura-LNV said:


> wow...i want an elephant!
> 
> so if i get a DWA i can have practucally anything...?
> 
> I would love a tamarin monkey or something...but not got the space ..plus im not sure i entirely agree with it.


lol, no, not quite!

when you apply for the dwa, you have to apply with an animal in mind.. so you can't apply to keep a koati, and use it to keep a kangaroo for instance.

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*sigh*

laura.. to find out about bush babies, follow simple instruction

1) pick up phone
2) phone defra
3) ask defra if they need a dwa

how easy it that 

N


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

ahhh right i see...
do you need a DWA for skunks?
I think its something i`ll look into in the future...i heard you have to be in an owned property to apply for one..im in rented...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Nerys said:


> *sigh*
> 
> laura.. to find out about bush babies, follow simple instruction
> 
> ...


oh....ok


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

skunks?

laura... sweetie... at the beginning of this thread i posted a long list of EXACTLY what IS and IS NOT on the blooming DWA. its post 8.

including, or excluding, things like skunks, bush babies and so on.. 

so.. you can find the info you are after right on this very thread.. if you actually read it that is!

*grins*

N


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

ahhh dont matter...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have started sending emails working from the bottom I have sent emails to

Western Isles -
western isles council - 
Wolverhampton -
Worcester -
Worcestershire -

and will post when and ifI get a reply i will do some more later if people want to send emails post what countys you have sent to to save anyone else doing the same ones

heres a template of what I sent to them all

Dear sir/madam

I was wondering if you could help me out please we are in the process 
of making a list of dangerous wild animal license fees for all the 
countys and areas in the United Kingdom.

Can you tell me how much it costs to apply for a DWA license in your 
county or put me onto someone that can please?

Your help would be much appreciated


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Laura-LNV said:


> yeah i agree syi...ijust havnt got the room.
> i am looking into getting a bush aby though...
> 
> thing is i cant find out wether you eed DWA or anything about them


Laura if your thinking of getting a bush baby I would go and sleep somewhere where they have them first. The name gives it away at night they sound like a very load crying baby :lol2:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

you need to go to your local council. They will descide whether you are good enough to have one. Some councils will say no depends where you live. Also it can be alot in some counties. Some charge over 600 quid.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

TBUK said:


> Laura if your thinking of getting a bush baby I would go and sleep somewhere where they have them first. The name gives it away at night they sound like a very load crying baby :lol2:


ahhh might not be the best pet for me then!


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

I know this thread hasn't been updated in ages and i couldn't find a newer thread.
so iv'e reviver this one.

Iv'e just moved house and now have the facility to house what iv'e wanted for nearly 30 years. 
The cost as of 2012 for a new DWAL with THANET district council is £203.00 for a 2 year licence.


----------

